# Bulk turner project & pen kits-  (CLOSED)



## Brandywine (May 28, 2008)

Hi all, 

 I am considering purchasing a bulk of turning project kits (letter opener, magnifying glass, fan/light pulls, keychain kits, pill box, etc.) from Berea ( http://www.bereahardwoods.com/price/other_items/ ) and would like to know who is interested in going in on a bulk order with me.

 Discounts for a bulk order are 30%-50% off...more if you compare to retail at woodcraft or CSUSA, etc.

 Let me know what item(s)/kits you are interested in and qauntity (also note that some kits come in gold or chrome).

 I would receive the kits in Colorado and sort and ship them out either in a flat rate box, or padded envelope. (your choice)

 I will confirm price totals once you have listed what you want.

Payment would be made through Paypal or Propay or send a money order if you like (just get it here by the time we order)

I hope to order within two weeks if we are ready at that time.

Chris


----------



## MoreCowBell (May 29, 2008)

I could see getting a few items.  cigar letter opener, light pulls, compact mirror and maybe a few others.  I'll wait to see how the interest goes and then decide on the numbers.

Thanks for starting another buy.


----------



## JustInside (May 29, 2008)

I may be interested in some kits, I will also wait to see what others are ordering.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## DocStram (May 29, 2008)

I'd be interested in some pepper mills . . .  but, to be honest with you .....  I'm a little surprised that a member with only two posts .... who has been here less than a month . . . is wanting to run a group buy.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 29, 2008)

I've been debating getting some bottle stopper kits from Berea, but I was actually waiting for the Woodcraft group buy for those - they're a bit cheaper over there...

Have you participated in a group buy before, Chris?  They're a lot of work, I hear...


----------



## Brandywine (May 30, 2008)

I have been on penturners.org for a long time and resigned up again when I changed my woodturning/crafting business name. I have conducted group buys before but not on this forum. Group buys are easy with two elements in place (buyers who know just what they want and are able to pay for it before the order is placed), otherwise there is a lot of back and forth without much progress.

 I am looking to buy 100 (or more) kits at Berea which will give us a discount around 50% off many of the kits. 

So that would make for:
Light/fan pulls @ $1.25
Compact Mirrors @ $3.35
Cigar Letter opener @ $5.25
All Chrome Bottle Stopper @ $3.50

Sorry, but I did not see peppermills available from Berea

We can also get pen kits as well with the same discount.

I will be ordering a few of most of their other kits myself.

Thanks guys
Chris


----------



## GregMuller (May 30, 2008)

Chris,
If you are going to do pen kits I would be instrested in sierras and sierras click pens.


----------



## Brandywine (May 30, 2008)

Hi Greg, 

 Sierras are $4.40 and Sierra clicks are $5.70 with the bulk order.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 30, 2008)

Wow, that's a good price.  Who's your contact at Berea?  A relation, perhaps?


----------



## Modelmaker (May 30, 2008)

I would be in for some sierra's.
would toothpick holders be available as part of the group buy?


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 31, 2008)

What would some ultra cigars be?


----------



## GregMuller (May 31, 2008)

What platings would that price be for on the sierras? Could we get the Black Ti and Ti Gold for the $10.90 price?


----------



## joeatact (May 31, 2008)

I would be in for some Sierra clicks at $5.70 with this bulk order

What plating?


----------



## Brandywine (May 31, 2008)

Toothpick Holders are part of the deal and would cost $2.20 ea
Ultra Cigars are $8.00

For Sierra pens....Plating comes in:
Gold
Chrome
Titanium Gold
Platinum
Satin Nickle
Satin Gold/Silver

Sierras plated with Black Titanium and Gold are $10.90
Sierras plated with Black Titanium and Platinum are $9.35
White Mother of Pearl / Ti / Gold $27.00
Green Abalone / Ti / Gold $27.00
Brown Coconut / Ti / Gold $25.00
White Coconut / Ti / Gold $25.00

Any 'Kit' at Berea is part of the discount of this group buy...tooling excepted

Chris


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 31, 2008)

When are you planning on ending this Group Buy? I'll place my order in later on today.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 31, 2008)

I'll have to pass this time - put me on the list for next time...


----------



## BruceA (May 31, 2008)

Greg, 
Just to confirm the pricing on the Sierras in all but the Black-TI plating options... Please confirm that the standard Platinum version and the Gold Titanium version are going to be $4.40.  Those are normally a few $$ more than the standard Upgrade Gold or Chrome.  If everything but the Black-Ti is $4.40, then that presents a considerable bargain and worth a buy.   Thanks!


----------



## Brandywine (May 31, 2008)

Here is the link for the sierras
http://www.bereahardwoods.com/price/kits/seria_thumb.cfm
Click on the type you care to find out more about, then when you get to the specific kit find your price under the '100' column

Gold and Chrome Sierras are what is priced at $4.40

Chris


----------



## Brandywine (May 31, 2008)

I am looking to order in 2 weeks, but do not have a hard date. 
We will close the ordering by the 15th of June if everyone is ready.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## altaciii (May 31, 2008)

I'd like to join in on the buy but will wait to see how the orders go and what I need before the 10th.


----------



## massmans (Jun 1, 2008)

Can you check and see if Berea has the kaleidoscope in chrome finish.  I know that Arizona Silhouette sells Berea kits and offers a chrome model.  I would be in for 10-20 kits with a mixture of gold and chrome.  Can you get me an estimated cost for each unit.  

thanks.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jun 1, 2008)

5-Ultra Cigar Pens Gold w/Chrome accents
1-Ultra Cigar Pen Bushings
4-Chrome Click Sierra Ballpoint Pens
1-Chrome Twist Sierra Ballpoint Pen


PM me the total. Thanks!


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 2, 2008)

Kaleidoscope kits only come in Gold from Berea

Chris


----------



## massmans (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Brandywine_
> 
> Ok,
> 
> Per Joe at Berea 'For 100 kits it would be $3.70 ea', in reference to the Kaleidoscope kits in Gold. Now thats a good price.




Are we at the 100 count or would I need to order 100 kits by myself to get that price.  I really only need 20 but if I could get that price I may order more.


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 3, 2008)

We are not quite up to 100 kits yet, you will not need to buy 100 yourself. 20 kits is a fine addition to the group purchase. Let me know when you are sure what you want.


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 3, 2008)

Joe from Berea sent me an email...  'The correct price on the kaleidoscope kits are $6.10 ea. Again my apologies for the error.'

Chris


----------



## massmans (Jun 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Brandywine_
> 
> Joe from Berea sent me an email...  'The correct price on the kaleidoscope kits are $6.10 ea. Again my apologies for the error.'
> 
> Chris



Please count me in for 20 kaleidoscope kits.  Once we have final amounts let me know my total.  

Thanks
Steve


----------



## ozne69 (Jun 3, 2008)

I would definitlewy be interested in some stuff, let me know when your ready


----------



## Don_Hart (Jun 4, 2008)

I would efinitely be interested in
Kaleidoscope kits
Gold and Chrome cigar kits
Ultra Cigar Kits
Detachable necklace pen
Pocket/Purse Pen

Let me know what the prices will be and when you will be ordering


----------



## jssmith3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Chris, I am interested in the compact mirrors and the pill holders.  Would you confirm the price for me.  Thanks,  Janet


----------



## rlharding (Jun 4, 2008)

Chris:
It might help if you do a big list of item and price as others have done.  I am confused trying to figure out what costs what the way it is.

Can you give me prices on the following:

Sterling Silver Churchill RB X 5
			  FP x 3

Bracelet Helper	x 10	

Sierra /Gold	x 10

Schmidt Ink Converter â€“ premium x 5
Ink converter (cheaper)x 10

Regular push up Rosewood pen box x 5
Jumbo push up Rosewood pen box x 5

thanks.


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 4, 2008)

Pricing is easy.
Go to http://www.bereahardwoods.com
Click into the kit catagory that you want, find your item and you will see the prices nearby. Use the column under the number 100 and that is your price....looks like this:






Any questions ?

Chris


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi, 

 The discount is only good for kits (pen kits and other kits), not boxes...so here goes

Bracelet Helper $3.20 ea
Sierra in Gold $4.40 ea
Churchhill SS RB $9.90
Churchhill SS FP $11.25
Reg Pushup box $6.35
Jumbo pushup box $6.95
Ink converter - Schmidt  $4.00
Ink converter - Std  $1.50

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 4, 2008)

Compact mirrors are $4.75 ea
and pill holders are $3.35 ea

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## rlharding (Jun 4, 2008)

Chris, I would like:

Churchill SS RB x 5 @ $9.90 = 49.50
Churchill SS FP x 3 @ $11.25 = $33.75
Ink converter Schmidt x 5 @ $4.00 = $20
Ink converter Std x 10 @  $1.50 = $15

They should all go in an envelop.  PLEASE SHIP USPS and mark as hobby kits


----------



## rlharding (Jun 4, 2008)

Chris, I would like:

Churchill SS RB x 5 @ $9.90 = 49.50
Churchill SS FP x 3 @ $11.25 = $33.75
Ink converter Schmidt x 5 @ $4.00 = $20
Ink converter Std x 10 @  $1.50 = $15

They should all go in an envelop.  PLEASE SHIP USPS and mark as hobby kits.  You will be shipping to Canada postal code V0N 1G0.


----------



## jskeen (Jun 5, 2008)

Chris;

Please send me a PP invoice for the following;

2  Flat_Top_Fountain_Pen_Snap_Cap_Chrome at $6.85 ea
4  FTAmer_SC_Fountain_Pen_Chrome         at $5.10 ea     
2  Screw_Cap_Fountain_Pen_RTEuro_Chrome  at $8.10 ea

and the same number of spare tubes sets for each kit.

Thanks
James


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 6, 2008)

Shipping costs will be:
$4.80 - Flat Rate envelope (padded) fits 25-50 kits (depending on kit size)
$9.80 - Flat Rate box fits 60-100+ kits
approx $3 - smaller envelope (padded) for a 'few' kits 

Chris


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 6, 2008)

I am taking orders now, please feel free to post in the thread or email me.
I will send you a total via email.

Please do not post your paypal address in the thread. It can be picked up by forum readers that collect information and use it for mass marketing.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## WriteRev (Jun 6, 2008)

Chris,

I'd like:

10 kaleidoscopes
10 chrome button click sierras
10 chrome sierras

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Steve, 

 Got your order...email sent out to you with the total.

Chris


----------



## warreng8170 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Chris, Put me down for the following:

2 - Chrome Sedona
5 - Chrome 7mm Streamline Pens (Not slimline)
3 - Chrome Carbara
4 - Chrome Sierra Twist
1 - Chrome Sierra Button-Click
5 - Chrome European

I'll send paypal as soon as I get a total from you.

Thanks!


----------



## drayman (Jun 8, 2008)

Chris, will you ship to the uk please.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jun 8, 2008)

When will you stop taking orders??? I want in but will have to come up with my order in the next day or so. Thanks, Victor


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 8, 2008)

No worries landfillLumber, I am keeping the ordering open until we are all in. Lets say the 15th at the latest. It would be nice to place the order sooner if everyone is ready maybe in 4 days.


----------



## rlharding (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Brandywine_
> 
> I have been on penturners.org for a long time and resigned up again when I changed my woodturning/crafting business name.



Chris, I went to your profile but you have no information posted. I assume you have a website as a professional artist.  Can you let me know what it is?  Also, what was your original IAP name - I am curious that nobody has posted a 'welcome back'.

I'd like to have a bit more info given I have entrusted you with my $$.

Thanks.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 8, 2008)

I would like to get 30 chrome sierras. Where do I send a money order to and to whom? Thank you for doing this.


----------



## rlharding (Jun 8, 2008)

Chris,
in the absence of hearing your response I need to cancel my order.  I can do this through paypal or have you put the money back into paypal under my name. Which would you prefer.


----------



## JAB1 (Jun 8, 2008)

I would  be interested in:
Kaleidoscope kits
Gold and Chrome cigar kits
Ultra Cigar Kits
Detachable necklace pen


Let me know what the prices will be and when you will be ordering.  Please post prices on these items and I will order.  Thanks....


----------



## rlharding (Jun 8, 2008)

Chris, since you have already collected the funds I sent, I need to get the refund directly from you.  Can you tell me how you will handle this?

thanks


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi JAB1, 

 I would be interested in:
$6.10 ea Kaleidoscope kits
$3.80 ea Gold or Chrome cigar kits
$8.00 ea Ultra Cigar Kits
$3.70 ea Detachable necklace pen

I plan to order within 4-5 days

Chris


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 9, 2008)

Ruth has expressed concern that I did not have a link in my profile to my website.
I wish everyone to know that I am somewhat reclusive (especially on the internet) and dont usually fill out personal info in profiles across the forums where I post and read, however I have included a link in my profile and Jeff, the forum owner has my personal info as well.
If any of you have concerns over your orders and payments, I am happy to address them.
Please do email me and give me time to respond.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 9, 2008)

Berea has just informed me that they had Kaliedoscope kits, but are now out of stock, and are waiting on us to order to confirm their inventory. I will let you know as more info comes in.

Chris


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jun 10, 2008)

I will have to pass on this group buy, sorry. Thanks, Victor


----------



## jeff (Jun 10, 2008)

I have requested some information from this person and until I get it, I recommend holding off on sending any money for this buy.


----------



## DozerMite (Jun 10, 2008)

Has anyone visited the website? I find it a bit suspicious that this person is conducting a group buy in a pen forum and doesn't even have pens listed on their site. 

Ruth, I hope you get your money back.


----------



## jeff (Jun 10, 2008)

Several people have written to me asking if I stand behind the reputation of the member running this buy. The answer to that is NO. He mentioned my name in a post above, and I believe that incorrectly gave the impression that I have validated his credibility. 

The IAP (me, moderators, members, etc.) does not get involved in any aspect of member transactions. Here's a snip from the Terms of Service:



> *Transactions Between Members:* Certain areas of the discussion forums at Penturners.org facilitate the buying, selling, and trading of items related to pen turning. You agree that Penturners.org is not brokering or otherwise participating in any purchase, sale, or trade. We have no knowledge of the terms of sale, the condition of any items offered for sale, the accuracy of any aspect of the sale or the use to which any item shall be put. Buyers or trading partners assume all responsibility for proper use of any item so received.



Each person involved in any transaction here needs to be comfortable with the reputation of the person or company with whom they do business. This is especially important when a member does not have an established reputation or is not well-known to us.

If anyone tells you that I or any other representative of the IAP has validated their reputation, that should be the first clue that something is wrong because we don't do that. 

It is completely appropriate to ask questions in the public forums about the credibility of a person to whom you are going to send money.  If you don't get answers that make you comfortable with their credibility, DO NOT SEND ANY MONEY.


----------



## rlharding (Jun 10, 2008)

I received my refund. Although it was sent by Chris on the 6th it only went to my account yesterday 9th. Other than the $3+ pp fees all funds were returned.


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 11, 2008)

Paypal should be returning their fee as well....they are rather notorius for not being quick on such matters.

Hope you receive it soon Ruth,
Chris


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 11, 2008)

DozerMite, 

 I do not have pens for sale at this time, however if you feel this would help to validate my background...I will make a few and put them in my store. At this time I am working on Hair sticks and fiber tools and am placing this Berea order in part to get kits and fill out my inventory in the way of pens.

In my above post, I did not indicate that Jeff had vouched for me, simply that he had my personal information. His response after I sent that information was "Thanks for the fast response. All seems fine to me. You look like a solid internet citizen to me."

So I am disappointed in the continuing paranoia that is snowballing here in the thread.

To those of you who have posted positive comments and ordered, Thank you. Your community minded support and friendliness is why I am a member on this forum and many others.

It is highly unlikely that I will host another Group buy here. I have not found this to be a positive experience, and have been hurt by the distrust shown.

The order will be placed on the 13th, and as I have said, all will be kept informed of when it ships, arrives and ships out to each of you. 

Chris


----------



## wlk (Jun 11, 2008)

Chris,

Chill.

Let's look at this objectively. On the one hand, at the time of my post, you have only 28 postings yourself. (I have less than 100) You've been a member for less than 40 days. I think a call for credentials and transparency is not untoward. On the other hand, members who run group buys have to begin somewhere. I think on balance, if I were to start a group buy, that I would expect that people would look at my profile and a sampling of my posts to see if investing in my reputation were a prudent idea. I suspect that some may conclude because of my less-than-100 posts over 9 months would cause them to "pass." That would be okay with me. 

Chris, you seem to be a "go getter," and I admire you for that quality. I think we all need to work on getting and maintaining forum "cred."  As I read the Jeff's post, no one is assigning guilt to you. We're just looking for "cred" and transparency. 

Soooo chill, grow, and enjoy the guys (and gals) on the forum. From my (limited experience) they are a great (and fun) group.

BTW, welcome to the group. I look forward to interacting with you through the forum in the future.

Wade


----------



## LandfillLumber (Jun 11, 2008)

You can not be hurt by someones distrust in you, trust is like respect it is gain or earned.Would you willingly ship me $100 from paypal with out looking at a few things, I have no web site, only a good number of posts. I think most would not think twice to trust me in a group buy as I feel I have earned the forums trust(I hope,LOL) not by large numbers of posts but in dealing with people the way I want to be dealt with(like a human being). Sorry for the big scare on you, but you must look at the situation and think hmmm it does look  like a question or two should be asked. Great group of guys around this site so stick around and you will meet many new friends.Good luck sir, Victor


----------



## bvanwie (Jun 13, 2008)

Is this group buy still open?  Is there still time for me to grab a few items?


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi, 

 Yes, I am just headed to the post office to check for last minute payments by mail.

I will order this afternoon.

Use the price in the 100 column under any of the kits offered by Berea (www.bereahardwoods.com). You can order and pay via paypal. Add $4.80 for shipping and 3% to the total for the paypal fee.

Chris


----------



## bvanwie (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd like to grab:
N Series Bookmark	2.25
5x Ceiling Fan Pull Kit		5 * 1.25= 6.25
3x Pill Holder Kit	3 * 3.35= 10.05
Compact Mirror Kit	4.75
Flashlight "Pen"	4.75
5x Chrome Key Ring		5 * 1.30= 6.50
2x Gold "Tooth Pick" Holder - Key Ring	2 * 2.20= 4.40

What do I do now?


----------



## DocStram (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Brandywine_
> 
> DozerMite,
> 
> ...



Chris .... Being hurt by feelings of "distrust" is entirely your own doings. For whatever reason, you haven't exactly given me any special reason to earn your trust .... at least not enough to participate in a group buy.  I've visited your website and still know almost nothing about you . . . . other than you have a "Solar powered workshop high in the Colorado Rocky Mountains".  I'm not saying that I "distrust" you .... I just don't trust anyone enough to send them my hard earned money until I at least know their full name, address and phone number. You've had plenty of opportunities to let us know more about you. For whatever reason, you haven't taken the opportunity to do so.  From my earlier post (which was about the third one in this thread) you could have "smelled the bacon" and told us more about yourself.  So please don't act like a hurt puppy whom nobody cares about.  This is your doing. Get it?


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 13, 2008)

bvanwie - PM sent to help you order.

Chris


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 14, 2008)

As of Friday afternoon, Bereas server seems to be down...all I get is constant loading, but no page from their website.

Please someone else try loading it and let me know (email) if you get the same result.
www.bereahardwoods.com

I need a few bits of information to finish placing the order.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## wudwrkr (Jun 14, 2008)

Chris,
I get the same thing.  Looks like their site is down or under maintenance.


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks, just wanted to know if it was just me.

Chris


----------



## tbroye (Jun 14, 2008)

Just tried no luck.  Could they be affected by all the bad weather and flooding?  Don't know where they are located, but lines could be down or power out.

Tom


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Chris,

I just wanted to give you a big public thank you for running a group buy - they're a lot of work, and there's a lot of opportunity for headaches, so I thought I'd toss in the thank you in advance.  

Couldn't join this one, but if all goes well and you run another one, I might join in then! 

Andrew


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Andrew, 

 Berea is in Ohio, so this could possibly be a wetness issue. I will know tomorrow when I get through on the phone. 

Chris


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all, 

 The order is placed and I am waiting on confirmation of inventory. 
It will be shipped UPS so hopefully most of us wont have to wait very long to start turning with these kits.

Chris


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello, 

 The order was shipped (except 20 backordered kaliedoscopes) on Tuesday, and I hope to see it by Monday.

Chris


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi, 

 The order has arrived. I am sorting today and I will ship out tomorrow. Look for your packages by Thur/Fri.

Chris


----------



## jskeen (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey Chris,

Got my kits from the group buy today, as advertised, correct and complete.  Thanks for all the work.  Did Berea actually break the kits up into the individual sub orders and staple the instructions to each different type of kit, or did you sit up all night doing that monday?  Can't wait to turn the new pens, so thanks again, and I'd send you money for a buy anytime, no questions asked. [}]

James


----------



## Brandywine (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi James,

 Great, glad they got to you quickly. I split the orders up repacked them and sent them out from the bulk order from Berea.

 Anyone who needs instructions for their kits can get them directly at the http://www.bereahardwoods.comwebsite. find your item then the link for the .pdf instructions will be near the prices on that webpage.

Chris


----------



## bvanwie (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the group buy, Chris.  I _finally_ had a chance to double-check things (I was on vacation), and everything is here and accounted for.


----------

